# Company giving out FAKE Ethical Breeder Awards - Please contact



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

This is why I am mad. Its off their site "Please fill in the form below as and you will win the award:"

About half of the people who want a pup from me do not qualify. BBC contacted me in the past to have me debate someone about creating laws to prevent dog breeding (they called byb, vs. WHAT, a momma dog in a crate pumping out puppies for a pet store (which most people could care less about)).

So during the interview (they woke me up early and put me live on air "nice"), they asked me how I screen homes. I did not answer.

Its way to much of a sensitive subject to just have "an answer" when I was just woken up.

Here is one example. A cop from NY wanted a female (for himself and another cop). I was not sure if he qualified. So I temperament tested him. I said something like "so you guys are a couple of crooked cops from NY". His response was perfect "we have a bad rap, just like the pit bulls" LOL.

I do my best to better the breed. I never breed back to back. I screen homes (I can sleep great a night because of this).
FOR WHAT? SO SLICK ASS COMPANY TRING TO GIVE OUT ETHICAL DOG BREEDING AWARD TO ANYONE WHO CAN PUT TOGETHER 2 DOGS.

What is worse is that most people wanting a "Pit Bull" do not even know what one is. It is a confusing breed. So to have some Bully Mutt breeders call their dog a papered pure bred APBT, THEN SLAP "I AM AN ETHICAL BREEDER - GO LOOK AND CHECK- I HAVE THE SEAL TO PROVE IT.

WTF
Its bad enough anyone can start their own registry.

If you feel like I do, contact them and let the word out their "award" does not mean shi..

Dear Tim,

Congratulations! You have been selected to earn the prestigious Ethical Breeder Award.

Here is the form to get the award code

Dog Breeder Award: Prestigious Awards for Dog Breeders

This award is given to carefully chosen dog breeders based on their ethical breeding practices and their overall reputation. Once you earn the Ethical Breeder Award, you will receive a web logo you can display on your webpage. Not only does this logo signify to everyone that you are well-known for your ethical practices, but also links your site to ours which has more than 400,000 dog-loving subscribers.

Based on recommendations we've received, you are pre-selected to apply for this award. To get the code to display on your site, please fill out the form at

(Dog Breeder Award: Prestigious Awards for Dog Breeders).

Congratulations and we look forward to receiving your details for the award code.

Best regards,

Amy Rollison

Dog Training | Dog & Puppy Obedience Training | Dog Grooming

------
Butt Hay
It you want an ethical breeding award "Come and Get It!)Dog Breeder Award: Prestigious Awards for Dog Breeders :thumbsup:


----------

